# airless sprayer advice for doors/trim



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

airless are not very good for small projects. But excellent for your immediate needs. I would go with the Graco unit. Last choice would be Wagner. To do the doors, screw an angle bracket to the tops of the door and connect two together. This way you can paint both sides at the same time and they stay in place to dry. Spraying oil will give a much better job. Add penetrol. If you still want the latex add Floetrol


----------



## ffgreg (Feb 26, 2009)

thanks Bob. I think I am going to stay with the latex, (manufactorer recommends it) I just don't have the time to brush/roll all of this. Just want to make sure I am buying a decent enough airless for my project and maybe a tool I can keep for future projects or sell it when I am done with it? I can't see spending $800.00+ on a airless, I have got bids to spray these doors for $50/door might as well pay someone if I am buying a unit for that price.


----------



## waynech (Feb 25, 2009)

I own Titans and Graco's but the one you are talking about for 299. sounds messed. A starter Graco would cost about 800. I would rent one for 60. and make sure you get one that has at least 2000psi. Don't buy a HO version.


----------



## ffgreg (Feb 26, 2009)

sorry, that should be 3000 psi. Sherwin Williams sells that graco model under the line "tradeworks" . Are the "homeowner" models really that bad? I see alot of posts from people that say stay away from HD and other big box stores and buy a $800-$1000 airless from a paint supplier. If someone is just painting a small-medium sized project would one of these lower priced units work adequetly? I am all for you get what you pay for, and I respect fully an experts opinion, I am just not going to be spraying an entire house or 100's of gallons of paint. just looking for a unit that will offer a good finish with latex.


----------



## waynech (Feb 25, 2009)

All of my guns are over 3000 psi, I just didn' think you needed that where as I use mine about 4 times a week. I have never had much luck using knock-offs or homeowner versions. My brother bought a power washer at HD and thought it would be great. It lasted less than a year. I agree you get what you pay for.


----------



## ffgreg (Feb 26, 2009)

spoke with a Sherwin Williams worker today and he told me they sold the Wagner 9150 last year for $500.00 and that Titan, Wagner, and I think he said Spraytech are all the same company. He did suggest the purchase of the graco tradeworks 150 (made for SW) so here is my dilema Wagner or Graco? Here are each of the specs:

http://tradeworkssprayers.com/tw/tradeworks.nsf/Page/TRADEWORKS+150

http://www.wagnerspraytech.com/portal/twinstroke_9150_spray,43200,747.html


----------



## mjkpainting (Nov 12, 2008)

Do you happen to own a compressor??????????


For small jobs like painting a few doors I would attach a Gravity Feed HVLP (High Volume Low Pressure) spray gun to a compressor. I bought a Husky HVLP at Home Depot for $79 and I have used it about 30- 40 times.The finish is fantastic and it's an easy set up and easy clean up.

If your looking for a good value airless sprayer for home projects, I would reccomend Gracco Magnum XR7. I bought this sprayer at home depot about 4 years ago and it is a work horse for the price.


----------



## sirwired (Jun 22, 2007)

.015 is the _minimum_ tip size for ProClassic. It's fairly thick, tricky, stuff. If it were wall paint, I would go for it, but a low-end sprayer may struggle with ProClassic. Maybe the pros here that spray more often could give more advice, but if were my doors, I would go with the rental.

SirWired


----------



## ffgreg (Feb 26, 2009)

I have a small pancake compressor. Are you spraying latex through that gun?


----------



## mjkpainting (Nov 12, 2008)

Yes- it sprays latex very nicely

You may have to thin it out a little with water. Add just a little bit of water and stir it a little with a paint stirring stick you get at the paint store.

I painted a Mantle a few weeks ago and it honestly looked like a factory finish.




ffgreg said:


> I have a small pancake compressor. Are you spraying latex through that gun?


----------



## ffgreg (Feb 26, 2009)

First, Thanks to all who have offered sugestions. SW states either airless can spray the pro-classic with a little thining with "floetrol". I am going to watch this thread through the weekend and make a decision on Monday. Keep the advice coming!


----------



## igneous (Feb 24, 2010)

*airless sprayer*

What is the difference between the Graco Magnum X5 and the Tradeworks 150?


----------



## cellophane (Sep 29, 2009)

ffgreg said:


> I have a small pancake compressor. Are you spraying latex through that gun?


if you are running a HVLP system off of a pancake compressor you will be recharging all day long. for a door or two it probably won't be too bad but doing big projects you will want at least a 30 gal. system from what i've read and gathered talking with a few pro's. 

that said - everything i have read also raves about how awesome the HVLP systems are.


----------



## housepaintingny (Jul 25, 2009)

Either of the sprayers you mentioned would be fine for your project and they will all spray the Proclassic, with a little floetrol mixed in. Out of the sprayers you mentioned I would go with the wagner 1950 it's a bigger pump, will support a longer hose than the graco, will support a bigger tip, comes with a contractor grade gun and is a piston pump, so its pumping on the up and down stroke saving Wear on your sprayer. As mentioned wagner, spraytech and titan are all the same company. A lot of the pumps you buy in HD are diagram and a piston pump will outlast a diaphragm pump. I know that most spraytechs come with a longer manufacture warranty than gracos, I've always had good luck with spraytech and have a few sprayers from smaller ones to real large ones, an HVLP will take to long on that amount of doors and with the airless you will be fine and still be able to produce a nice finish. Proclassic is thick and you should really use a tip with a .017 orfice which the wagner 1950 will support.


----------

